# Show your Shallow Sport



## Redtailman

1990 Shallow Sport W/ 130 Yamaha


----------



## Redtailman

No shallow sports ?


----------



## JDean

Still working on it, but to date.. it's an 87


----------



## fito1411

*2003 20 ft no sides*

heres one!!


----------



## JDean

Nice boat frankd, tradeja!


----------



## Redtailman

Sweet Boats Thats a good lookin 87 and 03


----------



## KSims1868

Dang - boats with no sides scare the be-jeezuz out of me.


----------



## ExplorerTv

*No Sides*

got to love boats with no sides.


----------



## Wading Mark

Y'all have some very nice Shallow Sports.


----------



## Redtailman

Thanks Mark


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Did someone say "SHALLOWEST" shallowsport, or just shallowsport. Plannining on raising the console next year, any suggestions?
And yes, those are hermit crabs in the back ground!


----------



## Redtailman

Wonder how long it took for the tide to come in and help you move that boat. I'd put a front casting platform on that boat troutfishin, Good lookin boat.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER

*It's for sale!!!*


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

Redtailman said:


> Wonder how long it took for the tide to come in and help you move that boat. I'd put a front casting platform on that boat troutfishin, Good lookin boat.


Yeah, I was discussing that with GoingCoastal the other day. I like the pole platform on the back but it makes the boat have a squat look in the back.I figured putting a platform on the front would counter the weight in the back. It does however help it run much better in rough water I've noticed. And.....

It took 8 hours, high tide,and 3 more guy's( 2 coolers to the rescue) before I got unstuck!


----------



## 300X

i forgot...was she full of beer>?lol


yes! raise her 15 to 18 inches....it will look good...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict

300X said:


> i forgot...was she full of beer>?lol


Actually Brandon...No! Even though I had 4 ice chests, not one of them had beer in them....but you can bet after the first hour I wish they had!


----------



## Redtailman

I would hate to get stuck like that, it takes like an hour to move 10 feet and that sand bottom is like cement not a good mix.


----------



## Fowlhooked

Here's my 90 model hull Sport 18. Love it!


----------



## Redtailman

Sweet Boat Fowl.


----------



## Fowlhooked

Thanks!


----------



## MIKEW

How about knock offs? 1996 Shallow Runner. Box and poling platform are from Shallow Sport though.


----------



## Argo

redtailman, that is a heck of a snook in your avatar. how long have you been in harlingen? i lived down there a few years.


----------



## Redtailman

Thanks Argo, it was a 31 and half oversized and believe it or not, i cought it at night under the lights. I released it too. Born and raised in harlingen, cant think of a reason to leave, Fishing, Hunting , Beach , Mexico what more can a man ask for.


----------



## Redtailman

Anyone else got a sport ?


----------



## Argo

from what I understand, the winning snook most years for TIFT is caught up around the arroyo city area. is that where you caught this guy? I hear you on the outdoors life down there. I love just driving up in any field and shooting some birds. All the farmers down there are real cool about that sort of thing. Fishing is great too. Too many stories about mexico just in my few years down there, i lived there from 18-22. 

Those flats down there, definately need a shallowsport......


----------



## Spots and Dots

here's our new to us one.........oh, It's not a SS, but very close....


----------



## jwagenfehr

*Here's our sled..*

'00 18' Sprint. And a couple of fun trips!


----------



## locochon

<img">http://feedx.slide.com/p/0/Picture+027/105721450?referrer=hlnk">


----------



## locochon

my baby la peligrosa "the dangerous one" in spanish
2004 15' all nida core with a 90hp 2 stroke yamaha


----------



## wildstreak

Here's my 18 Sprint.......


----------



## Redtailman

Yea Argo i cought that snook in Arroyo City. Good lookin boats guys.


----------



## wingnut

KSims1868 said:


> Dang - boats with no sides scare the be-jeezuz out of me.


Its really not a problem until you have seen the bottom of to many beer cans and walk off the side, not that I would know anything about this........LMAO


----------



## locochon

i've seen the bottom of too many beer cans and have nearly walked off the side. my chick friend had to many on several occasions and walked of the side several times, along with a few other buddies. i had one friend who walked off the boat when it was still on the trailer parked in his drive way. sober might i add. once you have one you get used to it real quick. a lil different at first but you eventually just know where the boat ends.


----------



## cclayton01

Nice boats guys..



KSims1868 said:


> Dang - boats with no sides scare the be-jeezuz out of me.


I've taken a few spills off my scooter within the past six months, it just takes some time to get used to.


----------



## locochon

the whole no sides thing is what makes people sort of scared of them hence the name "la peligrosa" dangerous one in spanish


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

*Shallow Sport*

Here ya go. Nothing fancy added to it but she does run very skinny.

Coming up for sale very soon....

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## Redtailman

Nice Boat Dustin


----------



## Redtailman

^ To the top for more SS's


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

Thanks Redtailman.....

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]


----------



## Redtailman

Welcome Dustin, now who else has one ?


----------



## Mitchw123456

I'd love to have a shallow water boat sometimes but being the fact that I am fat AND clumsy it jsut doesn't seem liek too good of an idea to have a boat with no sides for me! Hell I've almost fallen out of my boat before and it has sides that are a good 2 and half 3 ft tall


----------



## br549

heres my family in my 05


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook

*shallow runner (knock off)*

I forgot my digital camera last outing. I will post some water picks next time.

They all pretty much look the same in the water so.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=59577&highlight=shallow+runner+deck


----------



## stew1tx

DUDE, MIKE is that a 200 on that boat?


----------



## fito1411

Geez i love my boat!!!


----------



## Redtailman

Awsome Boat Frankd


----------



## Redtailman

^


----------



## Redtailman

^


----------



## GinMan

This one will last me a lifetime....I will never have a need for a "Different" shallow water hull......everything else can be replaced, but not my '91 20' Sport Sides ShallowSport
Not new, but New to me....


----------



## GinMan

.


----------



## GinMan

.


----------



## Exploder

Shallowsports are very good boats, very well made and solid. I have fished out of one many times on my cousins 20' with sides 150 Yamaha. I have an Explorer 23TV 225 Yamaha hpdi


----------



## Redtailman

Nice


----------



## shallowgal

*Happy Birthday!*

REdtailman,

We have a lot in common...we both love our Shallow Sports and it's our birthday! Hope you have a heck of a good one!


----------



## Redtailman

Thanks Kyra Happy Birthday and Hope you have a good one too.


----------



## Redtailman

Lets see somemore Shallow Sports


----------



## Hard Head

Captain Danny Nue's Shallow Sport.


----------



## Redtailman

Nice shallow sport and stringer


----------



## GinMan

I just noticed you are out of Arroyo City. You pass my Grandmother's house when you go fishing. I have family that farm out of Rio Hondo...Thomae Park has always been my favorite place to fish out of when I get the opportunity


----------



## Redtailman

Cool gin man i have a house over there too.


----------



## Hard Head

That Danny on the left, me in the middle and Captain Randall Groves on the right, Jeff Nue took the pic. We had a full limit of Reds in less than 15 minutes! They caught down by the Cullen House Im Port Mansfield. Now that was a fun trip till Trouthunter dumped a Full Tea glass full of ice over my head while taking a hot shower! lol He's still got one coming from me, but he just doesn't know when or where! Buwaaahhaaaaaaaaa



Hard Head said:


> Captain Danny Nue's Shallow Sport.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Okay, you prompted me into signing up and making my first post. Here it goes&#8230;. Life Aquatic is flying her colors and gleaming with joy. I love my SS. She is pictured resting in less than 12-inches on the south end of Pita Island on a beautiful Sunday, Oct 29, 06.


----------



## Redtailman

Nice Shallow Sport


----------



## gris

Here is mine.


----------



## Redtailman

Nice 15' SS Bet it gets in some skinny water.


----------



## Brewbaker

I'd love to post but mine isn't picture worthy yet. Picked up a 1986 18'7" with no sides. Had the 95 Evinrude 150 completely rebuilt $$$ and redoing the deck as we speak. Replaced about 50% of the deck and already have a couple of layers of glass down now. All i lack is one more layer of glass and then the gel coat for the deck, then I've got the console to deal with. Thinking of raising the cosole a bit, but I don't know if it's worth it. I've got all the materials necessary to raise it by about 8" or so. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Redtailman

If you have long enough controll cables , i'd do it makes the boat look good, and down the road put a poling platform on the back along with a casting on the front it would look sweet. I tell you one thing it wouldnt look like an 86' any more.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Raising the console makes a TON of difference. you'll see more, and any spray you may have is typically not as high as you are. After riding in and having a boat with a raised console, I will never go back. Only higher.............


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO

*1990 20' shallow sport*

Here's mine


----------



## Brewbaker

Spots,
What year is your ride? Cables are plenty long and I would definately love the storage.


----------



## Brewbaker

Is there anyway I could get someone to take a picture of where there raised console looks like up close? I need as many as possible if I am going to try and duplicate it. Inside the console, under the seats, etc. Would really appreciate it.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Brewbaker said:


> Spots,
> What year is your ride? Cables are plenty long and I would definately love the storage.


It's a 2006. Not a SS, but a Marshall Topwater.

If you look for a redfish report from me on the report board, there is a close pic of the console.


----------



## JDean

*Updated Version*

Added some aluminum to mine thought I'd share. And look at what I started with..


----------



## Redtailman

Looks like a totally different boat, looks good.


----------



## Aggieholic

Life Aquatic, I like your boat. It would look better without that flag, though. Tight Lines.


----------



## Brewbaker

Spoke to the fellas at Shallow Sport and they said not to build a raised console out of plywood. They make them out of Nida Core and sell just the raised portion for $2,500. For $5k, you get the console, windshield, etc. I'm sure they are better, but I can't sink that kind of money into this boat at this point. Getting pretty good with the fiberglass, so I think I will take a stab at making one on my own. Does anyone have any suggestions? Probably going to post this on an entirely seperate thread too.


----------



## TopwaterAg

21 ft. w/ 150 TRP.


----------



## gris

*A better picture of mine.*

Here is a better picture of my boat with a fishing buddy.


----------



## "Reddrum"

*20 w/TRP*

My pics are too large but I've got a 2005 20 with a TRP, raised console, Minn Kota and aluminum from Espandre - sweetest rig I've ever owned.

Life Aquatic - that's a fine boat and I dig that flag! I'll be adding one to mine very soon.


----------



## Dani California

Buncha good lookin Shallowsports here!

Dani California


----------



## Redtailman

*Reddrums Shallow Sport*










Reddrums Sweet 2005 20 with a TRP, raised console, Minn Kota and aluminum from Espandre - sweetest rig I've ever owned.


----------



## Redtailman

*Reddrum's Shallow Sport*










This is better


----------



## "Reddrum"

Thanks Redtail. Now if I can only figure out how to resize them myself....


----------



## Redtailman

Bump for somemore Shallow Sports


----------



## Chance

Nice rigs here...the Boat Show is almost here.


----------



## Redtailman

^


----------



## JANKEII

Man... I love all your boats guys. Good job


----------



## Tail Chaser

OMG. I want one so bad I can taste it.


----------



## jwagenfehr

My "new to me" 21' with 150 TRP.


----------



## wadenkid

gotta keep it goin heres mine


----------



## Stuart

Okay, gotta hear the story of how it came to be as it is in the pic and how you recovered it. I see there are some pvc pipes on the deck, presumably to try and roll it on.


----------



## wadenkid

yaa we were headed to the south shoreline in west bay and they had just redid the pipes in the diversonal channel and there was still some of the old ones left so we just figured just go for it how ever u wanna this boat will make it well it ran though what SS said it would which is 3" but i got down to 2" and just came to a stop so we got a ride home with Capt Mike Mosley and the next day went and got my buddies Tran Cat and a bunch of PVC pipe and alot of rope and just pull it forward as fare as we could then back up and do it over again until we could get up
Wadenkid


----------



## Deputy U.S. Marshal

*Shallow Sport*

18 ft sprint


----------



## Redtailman

Sweet boats , thats a crazy pic Waden i think it beats the other stuck Shallow Sport on here


----------



## Brewbaker

*86 remodel*

18 sprint


----------



## Fowlhooked

Nice job on the re-build, that's a beauty.


----------



## Redtailman

Brew that looks nothing like it used to, should put of a pic of what it used to look like. Looks good.


----------



## Brewbaker

*More Pics*

I posted a few on the boating forum, but here are a few more a little bigger and easier to see. Ever thought about moving this thread to the boating forum?


----------



## jwagenfehr

*Nice cooler/seat!*

Brew,

Looks like the cooler/seat worked out well for you. Nice job on the rest of the boat as well.

Jwag


----------



## Gamble

*Good Work!*

Brew, hellova job on your re-model. Gotta love those older Shallow Sports!


----------



## espanolabass

Life Aquatic said:


> Okay, you prompted me into signing up and making my first post. Here it goes&#8230;. Life Aquatic is flying her colors and gleaming with joy. I love my SS. She is pictured resting in less than 12-inches on the south end of Pita Island on a beautiful Sunday, Oct 29, 06.


Nice boat wrong flag! WHOOP!


----------



## Redtailman

Bump for some more shallow sports


----------



## Redtailman

^


----------



## wave hopper

1988 shallow sport


----------



## gregr1971

here are some before and after of my 88 sport 18.....


----------



## stew1tx

Here is about the best looking SS i have seen. Who's is this? it was in the badlands last weekend.


----------



## chasingtail

Mine is a 06 18ft just love the boat will have trolling motor on it very soon


----------



## jake67

she runs in about 2" of water! LOL


----------



## Little Jimmy Cook

*Shallow Runner*

I finally got a picture of the boat in the water. I know it is not a true Shallow Sport but the hull mold is pretty close. This is a 1997 Shallow Runner with a 150 horse power Evinrude Ocean Pro.

This is the same boat I remodeled last year.


----------



## teamfirstcast

*Here's my 18' Sprint*

It's a '95 hull, 96 Yammie 150, CMC jackplate, Hood 4-blade, Boatrite cav plate. Runs skinnier that I need to and is surprisingly smooth and dry in everything except straight into a heavy chop. Oh yeah.. it does catch fish, when I get to get her out on the water! Fish mainly POC, Mansfield and Port Isabel.


----------



## TPD

*teamfirstcast*

That boat looks really familiar. I sure miss it.

TD


----------



## teamfirstcast

TD, really? Well, just know i've taken good care of it! Come to Port Isabel May 18th weekend and you can join us for a trip! I hear there's a small tourney that weekend! Right ShallowGal?


----------



## TPD

*tourney*

I appreciate the invite but I have a hard time driving past Rockport. My truck just refuses to go any other direction (except the deer lease). I'm glad the boat has worked out for you. Go win that tournament!


----------



## Redtailman

Any of these boats gona be in the tournament coming up?
im thinking about entering


----------



## stew1tx

The TRS? if so, you have already missed the boat hehehe. About 50 teams on the waiting list. I will be at the captains meeting on Friday.


----------



## Redtailman

The Shallow Sport Tournament on May 18th at SPI


----------



## anchor-boy

I really want one BAD..!! those are awesome boats.!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee

I got one coming up for sell in the next week or so. Gona make someone a good deal. You can see it at www.TexasBigFish.com

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Lone Star Graphite Rods
Team Brown Lures
Team AMP Lures
Coming Soon Team Mosca Boats


----------



## Nick B

Here is my new to me SS.


----------



## Redtailman

Nice boat Nick


----------



## dennis_99

That is one sharp looking boat Nick; very nice!


----------



## Redtailman

*A couple of pics from Our House in Arroyo City*


----------



## Life Aquatic

*On deck*

Now serving key lime pie...


----------



## Redtailman

Nice Reds Life


----------



## TARC

*2005 Shallow Sport 15' for sale*

2005 Shallow Sport, Yamaha 90 2 Stroke, Garage Kept, Jack Plate, Polling Platform (no pole), Casting Deck, McClain Aluminum Trailer, New Battery
$18500 obo
Houston TX
281-381-2999
[email protected]
call or email for more pics


----------



## Redtailman

^


----------



## gris

*Cool Picture*

I could not resist posting my boat again because I think this is a cool picture.


----------



## JavelinaRuss

Nice pic


----------



## Boaz

*1985 Shallow Sport*

Here is my 1985 S.S. I have owned it since 1988. It has a 1999 150hp Yamaha, 4-blade prop, live well, stereo, aireator, Trolling motor, depth finder, and Hydraulic steering. About a seven year old McClain galv. trailer. I have seen this done before so thought I would try it. I am thinking about another boat after all these years. My wife is against it, so i don't know. What do ya'll think this rig would bring on the market.


----------



## bayouboy

Boaz,

Is that boat in Bayou Vista? I think I have seen it before

Sweet ride


----------



## Boaz

bayouboy said:


> Boaz,
> 
> Is that boat in Bayou Vista? I think I have seen it before
> 
> Sweet ride


 Yes it is. Thanks.


----------



## bayouboy

Boaz,

Let me know if it goes up for sale. It might be out of my price. Is it an 18 or 20 ft? 

I live on Marlin


----------



## Boaz

bayouboy said:


> Boaz,
> 
> Let me know if it goes up for sale. It might be out of my price. Is it an 18 or 20 ft?
> 
> I live on Marlin


 I will let you know. The boat I am interested in is not a sure thing and I do not know the price yet. I would have to sell mine first though. I just put the motor, hydraulic steering, and all new wiring on two years ago, the stereo, carpet, and flush mount cleats are all new. It will depend on how big the gap is between what the S.S. will bring and what the other boat gets priced at. Oh yea, it is an 18' . I don't think they made a 20' till later.


----------



## Boaz

*It's for sale*



bayouboy said:


> Boaz,
> 
> Let me know if it goes up for sale. It might be out of my price. Is it an 18 or 20 ft?
> 
> I live on Marlin


 Bayouboy, It's for sale. asking $12,000.00


----------



## jhenne

*Shallow Sport*

Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Life Aquatic

jh, I think I know that trash can behind your SS. Was that pic taken at Boat Stop in Flour Bluff?


----------



## Redtailman

jhenne said:


> Here is a pic of mine.


Nice Shallow Sport


----------



## TKoenig

im workin on joining the club... tryin to convince the pops to go in halfsies with me untill i finish college and pay him off...


----------



## tiger

TKoenig did you see the 1 a few post back? Good starting price!


----------



## jhenne

Life Aquatic, yea that is at the Boat Stop in the Bluff. I keep it down there so I don't have to tow it from SA.


----------



## TKoenig

tiger said:


> TKoenig did you see the 1 a few post back? Good starting price!


ya tiger i have been looking at it... i also have 2 others i have my eye on... so right now im tryin to decide between a 15 footer and 2 18 footers...


----------



## shallowgal

*Shallow Sport owners tournament 2008!!!!!*

I just posted a thread announcing this year's annual owners fishing tournament:

Go to http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=156334

For more info.

I hope to see some of the great rigs yall posted on this thread there!

Kyra


----------



## TKoenig

*heres the pic... (finally)*

well i finally found my usb cord for my camera, so heres the pic of my "Baby Blue." Shes a 88 Shallowsport sport18 with a 99 150 proV. she still needs a little work but i managed to get the gelcoat and metal flake to shine again. next on the list is 15" raised console and Kiwigrip on the deck due to the old stuff flaking up.

The before picture here : http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=175255&highlight=baby+blue


----------



## Redtailman

good lookin boat


----------



## Blown2run

*04 Shallow Sport 21.5, 04 Johnson 150*

Finally secured descent photos to make this post.


----------



## 9121SS

This is the only pic. I have. 1991, 21" SS Vee. Not through reworking it yet. Don't have time to finish, Only have time to fish. Ike took out the windshield and railing.


----------



## SURF Buster

Photos of mine are in the Classifieds take a look at that creampuff.


----------



## 9121SS

found some more. 1991, 21' Vee, 175 Rude. Ike took out the windshield and railing. had the family out this day.


----------



## Fire Pirate

*2004 Shallow Sport*

2004 20ft Flush Deck with 2004 Yamaha 150 TRP...


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Lets get this old post going again. Here is my 21V


----------



## Capt. Juarez

*couple I have fished out of the past two seasons*

21 sport and 24V


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

nice


----------



## Capt. Juarez

not real good pics of the platform but there are the only ones I have


----------



## Cool Hand

...


----------



## Blown2run

Here's an updated photo of my Rig. Had a complete make-over. Regelled the deck and outside f the hull.


----------



## 9121SS

That's one sweet looking ride!


----------



## marker150

Here is mine the day I took delivery of it... 2012 18ft Sport...


----------



## Flat's Hunter

87 SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast

Just added leaning post got off Craigslist for $150.

'86 Hull '91 yamaha

Joe


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

our boat


----------



## capt.dru

Here is mine. 2000 21' with a 175hp.


----------



## SKAggie34

*2012 21' SS Sport with 200 SHO TRP*

2012 21' SS Sport with 200 SHO TRP


----------



## LLM fisher

Our 2008 SS


----------



## LLM fisher

Man, I love her!!!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kqsbx3


----------



## shallowgal

Hey Bar Hopper! My secretary got your team touranment registration today!


----------



## LLM fisher

Awsome...thanks shallowgirl!!!

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?qkpdvi
Fishin the LLM since 1979, 08 SS classic..06 Evinrude 150..medium light w/soft plastics..this boy has saltwater goin through his vein!!


----------



## daniel7930

This is our new to us ss. With 150 yam 21 sport


----------



## FX4FISHIN

*Shallow sport*

Knot 4 sail


----------



## Loyd

I hate this thread. I read through it everytime it pops up and I get jealous.


----------



## Cool Hand

FX4FISHIN said:


> Knot 4 sail


Nice and boat ain't too bad either....:wink:


----------



## blacdj

1994 21 sport new to be just bought the boat and had south texas boat works clean it up new gel coat looks great cant wait to get some slim on the deck!


----------



## flatsmaster14

blacdj said:


> 1994 21 sport new to be just bought the boat and had south texas boat works clean it up new gel coat looks great cant wait to get some slim on the deck!


Boat looks good! How do you like the Bimini?


----------



## blacdj

Tell you the truth just put it on the boat going to try it out this weekend


----------



## Bob Haley

*1990 Classic thats almost done*

Here is my project boat thats been more than a normal project:
Striped the deck off
Sanded and new gel coat bottom
New 18" riser
New SS Console assy
New live well and SS lid
New SS Fuel tank lower in the hull
New decking and paint, rub rail
All new wiring from Coastline
New Bob's Action Jack plate
2002 Suzuki 140 and Baumann 4 blade 17p
Installation by a 2Cooler
Now needing a leaning post and a beer cooler.
Cant wait too much longer...


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Bob Haley said:


> Here is my project boat thats been more than a normal project:
> Striped the deck off
> Sanded and new gel coat bottom
> New 18" riser
> New SS Console assy
> New live well and SS lid
> New SS Fuel tank lower in the hull
> New decking and paint, rub rail
> All new wiring from Coastline
> New Bob's Action Jack plate
> 2002 Suzuki 140 and Baumann 4 blade 17p
> Installation by a 2Cooler
> Now needing a leaning post and a beer cooler.
> Cant wait too much longer...


Can we get a side view of this beauty?!


----------



## 9121SS

I love this thread!


----------



## pipeliner345

ill chip in here too.....2011 21' Bahia


----------



## kenn22

Here is my baby..Shallow Sport 21 Sport


----------



## rgregg08

I will play, finally got a cool picture of my 2012 18ft Sport i got a few months ago. I absolutely love this boat.


----------



## Bob Haley

*Gettn her ready*

Here's a side view

Im waiting on my prop and designing a leaning post and rod holders on the back of the box. I got my numbers and may add some front spreader lights under the cast deck and underwater lights from Cannan on the transom.
I have found another project boat and this one may be up for sale soon.
99% Shallowsport


----------



## Codyk

Loving my new 87 classic! She'll be getting a makeover this spring


----------



## Majek20V

My buddies 03. I will be ordering one in the next couple years.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails

Figured I would show off my recent purchase. Sold my Shallow Sport 21v and bought this one from Cole at Coastline Marine. Any other new Shallow Sports out there?

24 Sport 
250 Yamaha SHO w/TRP


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

My 2000 21' sport w/ 04' 140 zuk. It belongs to the little guy. He just let's me use it.


----------



## Walter

Love Shallow Sports!:cheers:


----------



## Shallowsport 15

*15*

Trying to post my SS 15 Pics.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser

Fixed. I bet that 15 footer flys wit ha 90 E-tec on it.


----------



## Shallowsport 15

Thanks. The 90 has great hole shot. Perfect match for the boat.


----------



## sr1209

New to me 2010 Sprint 18. Pretty pumped.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

That's a beauty! Still have our '85 18', no sides with tower! Great boat!


----------



## capt.dru

Here is my redone 2000 21' Sport with 200 SHO.


----------



## TheRooster

My 89 model 18' classic with a raised console and 150 yammie vmax, love this boat, gets stupid skinny and aside from the saltwater attributes, it catches bass pretty dang good as well, and it's even able to do blast-n-cast trips like the last picture shows! That was a good day in west bay 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter

Shallowsport in heaven! 
The one that made the classic:
'87 shallowsport.


----------



## daniel7930

Here's ours


----------

